# R34 KIT ON A ALTIMA



## mcf1000x2003 (Dec 8, 2005)

I bought a r34 bumper it should be here in a few days but i noticed on my 94 altima that the turn signals are on the oem bumper.What can i do for turn signals on the r34 bumper?I looked at alot of pics but none of them show a turn signal and u have to have them to pass inspection.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

They really don't classify as turn signals persay. It's listed in my computer as a side marker. 

The actual turn signal, is in the headlamp assembly itself, so you could get rid of the side markers all together. Although, a decent bodyshop should be able to set the marker lights in for ya if ya want to keep em.


----------



## mcf1000x2003 (Dec 8, 2005)

My headlight assembly does not blink only the lights on the bumper do.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

You could always tap your headlight housing for a bulb and reroute the wiring. My suggestion, Move reroute your wiring and tap the housing for an LED in the corner, Just enouch to make the lens glow. Not too bright though. no shine, just glow... almost like a halo headlight effect.


----------



## mcf1000x2003 (Dec 8, 2005)

im just getting a refund cuz i dont want to go thru all the problems.I'll just get a stillen lip or something


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yea, on the altima, the sidemarkers are part of the fender. The bumper appears to have 2 turn signals in the front below the headlights.

I would have to assume the R34 bumper that's on its way has made holes for the blinkers, I mean, I can't see any reason for them to remove the holes since most companies want to avoid any fitment problems, especially ones that cover up the blinkers.


----------

